# 49inch chest ALL NATURAL posing emphasis on the all natural part.



## track400meters1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cant believe how powerful im becoming, i am now 3 times as strong than 2001. I am now faster in track too. Just goes to show how hard i work out and how much determination i have. I am eating soy, butter, wedding soup , green beans, and a dash of candy right now. I have to do some workouts today, they should be fun, going to my basement now, in garage now watching tv and eating stuff.. should be fun







need to work on form and concentrate.. trying to figure out why my muscles are so dense, trying to figure out why my muscle fibers are so closely compacted.. doing calculations now. Need to run a 11.2 in the 100 soon.. doing certain workouts to get there.. best time so far 11.7 at like 218lbs.. wow cant believe i ran that fast at that heavy


----------



## track400meters1 (Jul 3, 2012)

wow cant believe how powerful im getting all naturally.. going to the track again soon, should be fun.. THe workouts today went good. Im in my garage now eating and watching tv... going to my basement soon.. eating alot of food right now.


----------



## dsc123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha nice vid...


----------



## Imosted (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread is just weird.


----------



## track400meters1 (Jul 3, 2012)

just got done with another track workout.. was alot of fun.. Now eating more soy, butter and wedding soup.. Should be fun to eat this.. Then i have to do a track workout at 7am. Going to do 3 lifts tomorrow.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 3, 2012)

Umm, is this just a self promotion thread or are you advocating natural lifting?


----------



## LAM (Jul 3, 2012)

an 11.2?  is this just for personal satisfaction cause we had to run a sub 10.5 to make it to nationals in the NCAA


----------



## secdrl (Jul 3, 2012)

What the fuck is a "dash" of candy? Negged.


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## MyK (Jul 4, 2012)

fail troll. youre doing it wrong.


----------



## colochine (Jul 4, 2012)

What is going on here. Wtf is wedding soups...


----------



## allskillz20 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bro you watch too much jersey shore... and with that 49 inch chest, lets check out those leg muscles


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 4, 2012)

allskillz20 said:


> Bro you watch too much jersey shore... and with that 49 inch chest, lets check out those leg muscles



You're supposed to work those?  Can't you just cover those up with pajama pants?


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 4, 2012)

11.7- 100 meter


----------



## track400meters1 (Jul 7, 2012)

wow im so strong.. doing more workouts tomorrow. lookin in mirror now and posing.. shoud be fun.. eating more now too.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 7, 2012)

wow thats one buff tranny, wow, eat now tranny sperm makes makes run faster than donkeys I'm trying to rape


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 7, 2012)

Bath salts?


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2012)

track400meters1 said:


> wow im so strong.. doing more workouts tomorrow. lookin in mirror now and posing.. shoud be fun.. eating more now too.




How did you get so much red with only 6 posts.......now that may be some kind of record.....???????????


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 7, 2012)

Bahaha wtf


----------



## I'M retarded (Jul 7, 2012)

track400meters1 said:


> Cant believe how powerful im becoming, i am now 3 times as strong than 2001. I am now faster in track too. Just goes to show how hard i work out and how much determination i have. I am eating soy, butter, wedding soup , green beans, and a dash of candy right now. I have to do some workouts today, they should be fun, going to my basement now, in garage now watching tv and eating stuff.. should be fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that ain't 49"s. no cuts , no vascularity. sure the hell ain't 217lbs. back up the camera take it off zoom and lets the 145lb frame you got!


----------



## track400meters1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Go to my youtube videos.. click on the little button that says youtube under video.. There you will see that im extemely powerful.. anywhere from 210lbs to 232 lbs depending on the time of the year and whether or  not im running my track workouts or not..WOW i cant believe how strong i am and im all natural. im so powerful.. Eating more right now as im typing this.. dont know caloric content on the food yet. All my videos are in my playlists.. 11.7 isnt even fast.. I have that video on my youtube playlist folder.. under the track videos.. I actually need to get down to 11.0 and then i will be moving fast.. Eating more stuff to get it..


----------



## secdrl (Jul 22, 2012)

track400meters1 said:


> Go to my youtube videos.. click on the little button that says youtube under video.. There you will see that im extemely powerful.. anywhere from 210lbs to 232 lbs depending on the time of the year and whether or not im running my track workouts or not..WOW i cant believe how strong i am and im all natural. im so powerful.. Eating more right now as im typing this.. dont know caloric content on the food yet. All my videos are in my playlists.. 11.7 isnt even fast.. I have that video on my youtube playlist folder.. under the track videos.. I actually need to get down to 11.0 and then i will be moving fast.. Eating more stuff to get it..



Negged. (track negs) Faggot.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 22, 2012)

track400meters1 said:


> Go to my youtube videos.. click on the little button that says youtube under video.. There you will see that im extemely powerful.. anywhere from 210lbs to 232 lbs depending on the time of the year and whether or  not im running my track workouts or not..WOW i cant believe how strong i am and im all natural. im so powerful.. Eating more right now as im typing this.. dont know caloric content on the food yet. All my videos are in my playlists.. 11.7 isnt even fast.. I have that video on my youtube playlist folder.. under the track videos.. I actually need to get down to 11.0 and then i will be moving fast.. Eating more stuff to get it..



You are powerfully stupid.


----------



## 200+ (Jul 22, 2012)

is this supposed to be funny?  it's gay


----------



## I'M retarded (Jul 23, 2012)

track400meters1 said:


> Go to my youtube videos.. click on the little button that says youtube under video.. There you will see that im extemely powerful.. anywhere from 210lbs to 232 lbs depending on the time of the year and whether or not im running my track workouts or not..WOW i cant believe how strong i am and im all natural. im so powerful.. Eating more right now as im typing this.. dont know caloric content on the food yet. All my videos are in my playlists.. 11.7 isnt even fast.. I have that video on my youtube playlist folder.. under the track videos.. I actually need to get down to 11.0 and then i will be moving fast.. Eating more stuff to get it..



your a fucking asshole,cocksucker!  going thru youtube leaving comments about eating soy under every video in there.  get a job ,bitch! you got to much free time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2012)

track400meters1 said:


> Go to my youtube videos.. click on the little button that says youtube under video.. There you will see that im extemely powerful.. anywhere from 210lbs to 232 lbs depending on the time of the year and whether or  not im running my track workouts or not..WOW i cant believe how strong i am and im all natural. im so powerful.. Eating more right now as im typing this.. dont know caloric content on the food yet. All my videos are in my playlists.. 11.7 isnt even fast.. I have that video on my youtube playlist folder.. under the track videos.. I actually need to get down to 11.0 and then i will be moving fast.. Eating more stuff to get it..



So you're running NeoVar and Pink Magic, hey?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 23, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry but this smells like someone using someone elses identity to feel good about themselves behind the computer. If anyone remembers Fonz aka TheFonz that guy did it for years, smart, but probably looked like ass. I guess it was pretty amazing that he was a retired international male model, former member of the British SAS, professional soccer player, world renowned chemist, and whatever else I am forgetting. What am amazing guy, ahem.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 24, 2012)

Creepy as hell man


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 24, 2012)

49" chest @ how tall??? Exactly!! You are pretty tall and 49" is NOT impressive at that height let alone age.

Your first post is ridiculous and you are so full of yourself, i hope this was a joke. 

Ever heard of the word 'modest'? 

NEG THE TOOL COMPLETE




If this guy is really serious he needs to get shot, survive it and then his dick cut off and spine broken..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 24, 2012)

AHAHAHAH your 6'1"!!! under a 50" chest over 6 foot!! 

make sure you aren't measuring centimeters on accident


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 24, 2012)

He calls it a "decent form curl"....

More like an upright quarter row front dumbbell raise....wtf


tiny arms


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

Wont comment on the form, but Dude looks pretty good for natty. That's if he is natty.

All the gear in the world won't make you tall thou


----------



## Faymus (Jul 24, 2012)

I think he's a bot, not too sure. Pretty good/advanced bot though if its spinning his content over and over throughout each post to respond to potential posters. I know this is for advertisement and back links to his Youtube video, however I am unsure if he's just an SEO bot.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 24, 2012)

this guy is a class A troll....he has 36 pages of videos on his youtube account and they are all basically the exact same


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds like he needs to be negged


----------

